# What is NCCER Level 1?



## rescue341 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all

I just started school for electronic engineering. Im dual majored with an industrial electronics specialization. One of my first classes is basic electrical witch gives me a Level 1 NCCER card at the end of it. I understand it has to do with the electrician trade. But what exactly does this card translate too is it a standalone electrician cert or is it supplementary like OHSA training. Starting this class has made me consider also going after a electrician license. You know the more certs when i graduate the more choices for job prospects. What certs should i be looking at to work as a electrician

Disclaimer the person writing this post is a total noob when it comes formal electrical training they only hold a tinkering amateurs understanding of circuit boards and electronics but are determined to understand more


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

rescue341 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just started school for electronic engineering. Im dual majored with an industrial electronics specialization. One of my first classes is basic electrical witch gives me a Level 1 NCCER card at the end of it. I understand it has to do with the electrician trade. But what exactly does this card translate too is it a standalone electrician cert or is it supplementary like OHSA training. Starting this class has made me consider also going after a electrician license. You know the more certs when i graduate the more choices for job prospects. What certs should i be looking at to work as a electrician
> 
> Disclaimer the person writing this post is a total noob when it comes formal electrical training they only hold a tinkering amateurs understanding of circuit boards and electronics but are determined to understand more


NCCER (National Center for Construction Education and Research) certs is meaningless. I believe it's the curriculum non-union apprenticeships use but nobody is going to ask to see your card, or even know it exists, really.

What state do you live in?


----------



## rescue341 (Jan 22, 2017)

Virginia


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

*Electrical* licensing in *Virginia* is at 3 levels: *journeyman*, *master*, and *contractor*. To become either a journeyman electrician or a master electrician, there are two examination portions that must be passed: statutory and regulatory portion and the trade portion. 


Pre-approval from the state is required to sit for the examination.
To sit for the trade examinations, a candidate must document that they have met one of the following experience requirements. Individuals who hold a currently valid license or certification from another state as a journeyman or master tradesman may sit for the same level examination by providing a copy of that license or certification card.
 
*Journeyman license: * 


Two years of practical experience in the trade and a degree or certification showing the completion of a two year program from either a trade or technical school, or a community college; or
Four years of practical experience in the trade and 240 hours of formal vocational training in the trade; or
Five years of practical experience in the trade and 160 hours of formal vocational training in the trade; or
Six years of practical experience in the trade and 80 hours of formal vocational training in the trade; or
A bachelor’s degree received from an accredited college or university in an engineering curriculum related to the trade and 1 year of practical experience in the trade; or
Ten years of practical experience in the trade, verified by an affidavit from those who observed the candidate’s work in the trade


----------



## rescue341 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you

my next question is if these programs allow me any ave to move in to electrician work 

This is my specialization program
http://www.mecc.edu/programs/comput...nology-industrial-electronics-specialization/

and these are the electrical programs offered to me these both seem very light so a suspect they wouldnt be much help for VA requirements right?
http://www.mecc.edu/programs/electricity/

http://www.mecc.edu/programs/building-construction-electrical/


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

rescue341 said:


> Thank you
> 
> my next question is if these programs allow me any ave to move in to electrician work
> 
> ...


What is your end goal? Are you trying to become a construction electrician? Maintenance electrician? Some kind of electronic technician?

If you're trying to become your run of the mill construction/maintenance electrician you're wasting time on those courses. Electrical Engineer of some sort, you might be on the right path.


----------



## rescue341 (Jan 22, 2017)

The ultimate end goal is electrical engineer. I was just exploring the idea of maybe also branching into run of the mill electrical work because I figured there would be more open jobs for electricians then electrical engineers so if it was fessable i was going to do the extra classes for that that extra bit of employment security. But i think with the info you've given im best to stick on my current path

Thank you for all the info!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

You'd be better off getting an associate degree in electrical technologies or similar if you want to fall back on plant electrician jobs. That would be a stepping stone to an EE. Make sure all your classes transfer if you do the 2yr degree at the local community college to save money.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

NCCER is the training and apprenticeship arm of the Associated Builders and Contractors (ABC) . The ABC is for non-signatory contractors. The NCCER provides all of the apprenticeship training for skilled construction trades . When I went through the ABC program in the 80's they did not have the NCCER Certification program however I did go back and get my KNOWLEDGE CERTIFICATIONS in Industrial Electrician ,Commercial Electrician ,and Instrumentation Technician. Knowledge Certifications are written tests at my age I probably will never do the piratical (hands on) tests.

For my money NCCER Level 1 certification is completion of the first year of a apprenticeship program. That only means something when you apply for a job with a large non-signatory contractor that supports NCCER. To a house builder it means nothing but if you are going to follow industrial construction and maintenance it will be to your advantage to complete the NCCER apprenticeship and take the tests and get your PURPLE CARD.

LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*What is a NCCER level 1*

Think of it as the learners permit to continue building an education in electrical work.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

At one time I looked at NCCER & for those with limited options, it looked really good for continuing education without having to got to a technical college or can't go the union apprenticeship route. I have a Jcard and apart from one job I didn't need it, but, the knowledge I gained (from getting the card) was gold for me.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I had to go ABC / NCCER because I could not get in the IBEW. 

LC


----------

